# Old Peshawar



## ghazi52

Troops called to quell riots in Peshawar 1930.








Chick Maker, (Wicker Blinds) Peshawar c.1940







Glimpse of Peshawar in 50s

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

Edwardes Gate, 1883s

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## [Bregs]

Great share dear, life few decades was so free, lazy and easy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Domeli Barracks.








Street Scene, Peshawar c.1920s







Busy Street Shops Traders, Peshawar City - c. 1910

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Jamrud Fort, Khyber Pass - 1937

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Islamia College 1910.








1925






Now

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## [Bregs]

nice share dear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Timeline of Peshawar History*





*Prior to 19th century* 

127 CE - Purushapura becomes eastern capital of Buddhist kingdom Gandhara (approximate date).
978 CE - Sabaktagin defeats Jayapala.
1001 - 27 November: Battle of Peshawar; Mahmud of Ghazni in power.
1006 - Mahmud of Ghazni defeats Anandapala.
1180 - Mu'izz-Ud-Din Muhammad Ibn Sam in power.
1630 - Mohabbat Khan Mosque built.
1758 - 8 May: Battle of Peshawar; Marathas in power.

*19th century 
*
1810 - Wazir Bagh (garden) laid out.[citation needed]
1825 - Sikh Ranjit Singh in power.
1834--Hari Singh Nalwa in power. Bala Hissar (fort) rebuilt.
1838 - Italian Paolo Avitabile in power.
1849-* British in power.* Gorak Nath Temple built.
1850 - Grand Trunk Road Lahore-Peshawar extension constructed (approximate date).
1851 - Peshawar cemetery established.
1860 - Flood.
1867 - Municipality constituted.
1868- British Peshawar Cantonment laid out near city.
Population: 56,589 (city); 58,555 (municipality).
1881 - Population: 79,982.
1882 - Sethi Mohallah residence built.
1883 - All Saints Church opens in cantonment.
1891 - Population: 54,191.

*20th century 
*
1900-- Cunningham clock tower built. Edwardes College established.
1901-- City becomes capital of the North-West Frontier Province.
Population: 95,147.
1906 - Victoria Hall built.
1907 - Peshawar Museum founded.
1909 - Ancient Buddhist Kanishka casket discovered by archaeologists in Shah-ji-Dheri near city.
1913 - Islamia College established.[
1922 - Kapoor Haveli (residence) built.
1925 - Khaiber railway built.
1930. 23 April: Qissa Khwani Bazaar massacre.
Novelty cinema opens.
1932 - Khyber Mail newspaper begins publication.
1934 - Landsdowne cinema opens.
1936 - Radio station begins broadcasting.
1939 - Al Falah newspaper begins publication.
1941--Al-Jamiat-e-Sarhad newspaper begins publication.
Population: 130,967.
1947 - City becomes part of the Dominion of Pakistan.
1948 - City becomes capital of the Peshawar province.
1949 - Frontier Corps military reserve headquartered in Bala Hissar (fort).
1950 - University of Peshawar established.
Shahab-e-saqib and Qallandar Urdu-language newspapers begin publication.
1951 - Population: 114,000.[6]
1954 - Khyber Medical College established.
1955 --City becomes part of West Pakistan.
The Statesman English-language newspaper begins publication.
Abasin Arts Society established.
1956 - City becomes part of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan.
1958 - Amal newspaper begins publication.[20]
1964 - Peshawar Press Club founded.
1965 - Bacha Khan International Airport in operation.
1975 -- Qayyum Stadium opens... Hayatabad suburb established.
1976 - Wahdat Pashto-language newspaper begins publication.
1977 - Shahādat newspaper begins publication.
1980 - May: Explosion at Jamiat Islami Afghanistan headquarters.
1981 - Population: 555,000..Kacha Garhi refugee camp established near city.
1982 -- Jalozai Afghan refugee camp in operation.
Afghan Islamic Press news agency established.
1984 - Mujāhid Wulas newspaper begins publication.
1985 -- Karkhano Market and Nishtar Hall established.
The Frontier Post (English-language) newspaper begins publication.
1987 - Frontier Times in publication (approximate date).
1988 - Al-Qaeda Islamist group organized.
1996 - Qalb-e-Asia Cultural Centre established.
1998 - Population: 982,816.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar in 1960's






View of the Main Building of Pakistan Forest Institute Peshawar in 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Dean’s Hotel, Peshawar – 1946. *Dean’s Hotel was constructed in 1913. It was built on 7.21 acres and was one of the most famous hotels in undivided India. Among its distinguished guests were Rudyard Kipling, Sir Winston Churchill, Quaid-e-Azam, and King Nadir Shah of Afghanistan (in 1929). The hotel was demolished a few years back and a plaza was constructed in its place.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Falak Sher Cinema Peshawar in 50s.









Queen Elisabeth II visiting the Khyber Pass in 1961.

On her left is Malik Amir Muhammad Khan, the Nawab of Kalabagh who was the Governor of West Pakistan at the time. On her right is Brigadier Rakhman Gul, Inspector General Frontier Corps. Prince Philip can also be seen in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Hashtnagri Police Station. Peshawar in 1957






Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Spotted this commemorative plaque on the side of the Cunningham's Clock tower (built 1900)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Islamia College Peshawar in 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.*Old Images of Khyber Pass*


*




*


Khyber pass tribales from Afghanistan holding a war post









Khjyberpass British Army posted at the border of Afghan istan, the board says "It is absolutly forbidden to cross this border into Afghan Territory"










Road on Khyber pass in 1930










Ali Masjid fort Khyber pass 1931










7th May 1931 2nd Light Tank Company at Khyber pass









13th August 1934 India Afghanistan border










Khyber pass bridge 1950

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*University of Peshawar – 1963.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

My college................GTS bus


Islamia College student's bus in 1960's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1940



















1940








Political rallies going through QissaKhwani Bazaar in 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Front view of the Main Building of Pakistan Forest Institute 1960's..






1932.







Bus service between Peshawar & Kabul, waits for passengers in Peshawar 1967

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*87 years on*: On April 23, 1930, British soldiers opened fire on unarmed protesters killing hundreds in Qissa Khwani Bazaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Silk Market, Chock Resham Gharain towards Chock Yadgar c.1900's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Camel Drivers are Waiting - Peshawar 1928*




S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar, 1947







Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pass & Peshawar Plains in 1918






1904













Peshawar Station Hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

superb thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kabul river, Peshawar 1878*







Thanks on both accounts. Perhaps mods can change it to something appropriate.

Anyway here is old drawing of Khyber Pass.












Photograph, a formal group portrait of chieftains from Kohistan near the Peshawar border of the North West Frontier Province (now in Pakistan), taken in 1879-80.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Peshawar is one of the living cities in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Caravan Serai Peshawar 1920







1927 Juggler selling remedy for snake bite in Peshawar

Below Peshawar Bazaar scene in 1922, about 95 yrs ago.













The Elephant Battery, Artillery Lines, Peshawar, Feb. 1880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Capital Theater c.1940's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Indo Afghan border - Khyber Pass












A Travelling Camel Carriage from Lahore to Peshawar, Governor General's Camp













Peshawar Station Hospital.







Peshawar | Queen Victoria Museum (British India).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1900 - 1910

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Spring Onion said:


> Peshawar is one of the living cities in the world



and i feel pathans are cool people too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

[Bregs] said:


> and i feel pathans are cool people too



Indeed they are. Very friendly, helping and hospitable

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1900


----------



## ghazi52

1910












Extremely rare Photos of Peshawar - North Entrance Gate of Peshawar City, 1880s - Old and rare Pictures of Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

1940 Saddar.
Capital cinema







1900







1883


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

A welcome sign in Peshawar, apparently sponsored by the Czechoslovak footwear company Bata.


----------



## ghazi52

Fire Brigade in 1950's 







*Old Peshawar (1890)*














Men walk in a crowded street of an ethnically diverse Peshawar in this photograph taken circa 1890.

Located at the crossroads of Central, South and West Asia, Peshawar emerged as a centre of knowledge and culture in around 2nd Century BC.

Peshawar was taken over by the British after the first Anglo-Sikh war in 1849.

At the time when this photograph was taken, Sir Mortimer Durand was mapping the mountains near Peshawar to demarcate the border between the British empire and Afghanistan.

Patras Bukhari wrote the following about old Peshawar in a letter to his sons:

“More and more, my wakeful and sleeping dreams are about Peshawar…. how will I ever be able to walk the dusty road outside Kohati Gate and make my way to blossoming orchards heavy with due, or smell the roasted meet in shops and eatinghouses full of strange travelers from the heart of Asia; or stand in the crisp cold wind from the snow peaked hills; or roam around the Sadar contacting far off England through second hand detective magazines; it the smell of candy, biscuits and toilet soap that made up a ‘European’ shop like Gai’s…”















Old Pashto Musical Program of Radio Pakistan Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## karakoram

Ghazi you beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1890


----------



## ghazi52

1900


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Qissa Khwani Bazaar in 1947.


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar to get heritage trail*








PESHAWAR: Days after a centuries old ‘sleeping Buddha’ statue was unearthed near the Bhamala Stupa in Haripur, the provincial authorities have started work on developing a ‘cultural heritage trail’ for what it says is an impending influx of tourists — domestic and foreign.

Officials of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Directorate of Archaeology and Museums told _The Express Tribune_ that the project, which aims to make access to historical landmarks in Peshawar easier, will be completed at a cost of Rs300 million and will take around four months to complete — just in time for the summer tourist season.

“The trail will lead to tourists to some historical landmarks and will help to tell the story of the city’s historical past in a more pleasant manner,” said Nawazuddin, a research officer at the K-P Directorate of Archaeology and Museums.

The heritage trail will begin at the historical Ghanta Ghar. It will then pass through Baazar-e-Kalan and the Sethian Mohallah — a once upscale neighbourhood of the city which houses seven palatial wooden havelis built by the Sethis in 1882.

The trail will culminate at the archaeological complex of Gor Gathri — used by the Italian mercenary general Paolo Avaitable as his residence during the Sikh rule on the city. The complex also houses the Sarai Jahandad which has been converted into an artisan village, a 17th century Hindu temple and a British-built fire brigade with two vintage fire engines dating back to 1912. The complex also boasts a museum and an excavation site which is over 2,000-years-old.

But before Peshawar can welcome visitors, it will probably have to undergo some traffic-altering experiences and a cleanup of encroachments.

Routine traffic, the official suggested, will be diverted onto alternative routes while shopkeepers at the fish market around Ghanta Ghar have also been told by the city administration to clear the area, the official said.

“The walking trail and driving route will work as guidebooks relating to cultural heritage,” said Nawaz.

While the government initially planned to restore all the historical buildings along the trail, they have since changed tack to focus on building the trail since most of the buildings are not owned by the government.

In this regard, they are now concentrating on managing the sewerage lines, building underground power lines and laying gas supply pipes and constructing the walkways.

“There are 25 streets along the trail which will also be renovated,” Nawaz said.

To bring the project to life, the official said, the government was working with the Aga Khan Heritage Trust — which has been helping Lahore restore the walled city and fort.

“These breathtaking historical sites are highly attractive for tourists. The heritage trail will make these sites more attractive,” he hoped. “It will allow residents and tourists the chance to explore the city’s heritage in proper way.”

While the project was announced almost two years back, construction work has yet to begin owing to the involvement of different stakeholders including the Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) and the Sui Northern Gas Pipeline Limited (SNGPL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gurdawara Sahab Ji Bhai Joga Singh, Peshawar, Februray 1942.







Edwardes Gate, c. 1920's


----------



## ghazi52

1940.


----------



## ghazi52

It takes from the top of Gorgatri building towards Ghanta Ghar bazar ve kallan in c.1920's


----------



## ghazi52

1967











Dean Hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Edwardes College in 1950's











Saddar Bazar .c.1900's


----------



## Musalman

Peshawar is the oldest city of Pakistan, older than Lahore and Multan


----------



## ghazi52

1930










1920






1900


----------



## ghazi52

Hashtnagri, Royal Hotel in the background, Peshawar.































1896..The Peshawar Vale Hunt

The Hunt was formed by the Army in 1870 out of the regimental and private packs stationed around Peshawar. Jackal were hunted instead of the fox, and were very plentiful.


----------



## ghazi52

At present


----------



## ghazi52

Time to chill out
Qila Bala Hisar, Peshawar c.1940's








PM Liaquat Ali Khan with Abdul Qayyum Khan & Syed Sultan Muhammad Shah editor of Al Jamiat Sarhad at Peshawar airport in 1948-49.


----------



## ghazi52

Edwardes College in 1950's


----------



## ghazi52

1970







An inviting tourist attraction lost to militancy, happy tourists aboard the Khyber Steam Safari 







Bab-e-Khyber in 1970's


----------



## ghazi52

1940s: Life 






1930s: Workers 






929: An Aerial View












1930.


----------



## ghazi52

1900 Saddar















1950 Lahori gate








1930 Kotwali Gate
Gate. 'Kotwal' was an appointment equivalent to the town or village Chief Policeman. His office was located above the gateway. It was built during the British period











1960


----------



## ghazi52

Chowk Yadgar, in late 1950's


----------



## ghazi52

Convection Hall, Peshawar *University *in 1960's


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1957






It’s Peshawar cantt Opp to hamdard dawakhana st Peshawar house shop.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar in 1919

Edwardes Gate, Qissa Khawani Bazaar





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1910s: Islamia College


----------



## ghazi52

The original Victoria Memorial Hall - present day Peshawar Museum, which houses the largest collection of Gandhara Buddhist Art in the world - the new side galleries are recent additions and hence the side entrances (one seen in the photo) are no longer visible. The hall was designed by Sir (Samuel) Swinton Jacob (b. 14 Jan 1841; d. Weybridge, 4 Nov 1917) who was its engineer and architect. His engineering and design works included: Sandeman Memorial Hall, Quetta; Secretariat Offices, Simla; Victoria Memorial Hall, Peshawar; The Bank of Madras; Albert Hall, Jaipur; St. Stephen's College Delhi; and Lahore etc. The hall served as a darbar for social gatherings and official balls for the Europeans, though nobody has done the waltz or the foxtrot here in many years!








This is called Shahi Mehman Khana located on South Circular road next the Peshawar Museum and very close to the governor house n Cantt . Railway Station.It is used for official guests .









1910 ..... Chowk Yadgar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1930s: *A View of Nowshera Railway Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.1930









1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Edwardes Gate, c. 1920's 






*RAF* Peshawar Camp Swimming Pool 1947






*Edwardes College* Peshawar c.1920's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1877









1880






1920s: Islamia College Mosque










1920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1963






1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950






.

*RAF *Peshawar Camp Main Gates North West Frontier in 1940's.







..
Arbab road street scene in 1947 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Saddar Road, 1940's








1957.
Its entrance of Ghala Mandi(now Liaqat Bazar) from Saddar Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1930


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kohat Bannu Road Possibly Karak, North West Frontier India, Present-day District Karak Pakistan. Present Day The Route Is Between Tehsil Banda Daud Shah and Latambar Villages of District Karak old Bannu Road.
Gate: May 1938


----------



## ghazi52

1928






1905


----------



## ghazi52

1920..


----------



## ghazi52

*Ganta Gar, Peshawar city*








*Mughal Bridge *







*Photograph, a formal group portrait of chieftains from Kohistan near the Peshawar border of the North West Frontier Province (now in Pakistan), taken in 1879-80 ..*








*Old Gun Musket *


----------



## ghazi52

Exterior view of Bala Hisar Fort Peshawar 1940'






Landi Kotal, Khyber Pass c.1918








The Khyber Pass c.1918








Peshawar Barracks c.1920's


----------



## ghazi52

1877


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The Lower Mall, Peshawar c.1900-1910's







Peshawar c.1900's







1883






Silk Market, Chowk Resham Gharain towards Chowk Yadgar Peshawar c.1900's


----------



## ghazi52

A serene image of Peshawar’s famous ‘Kisa Kahani Bazaar’ (Storytellers’ Market) in 1972. A culturally rich and ancient marketplace,


----------



## ghazi52

Main Saddar Road Of Peshawar, one of the busiest market now a Days..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1957

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Billboard Tibet Brand (hair tonic) in Peshawar in 1970















1900






Tourists at Deans Hotel Peshawar in late 1960's .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1910-20s: Royal Guest House - Peshawar

Shahi mehman khana near the Governor house next to the museum







The original Victoria Memorial Hall - present day Peshawar Museum, which houses the largest collection of Gandhara Buddhist Art in the world - the new side galleries are recent additions and hence the side entrances (one seen in the photo) are no longer visible. The hall was designed by Sir (Samuel) Swinton Jacob (b. 14 Jan 1841; d. Weybridge, 4 Nov 1917) who was its engineer and architect. His engineering and design works included: Sandeman Memorial Hall, Quetta; Secretariat Offices, Simla; Victoria Memorial Hall, Peshawar; The Bank of Madras; Albert Hall, Jaipur; St. Stephen's College Delhi; and Lahore etc. The hall served as a darbar for social gatherings and official balls for the Europeans, though nobody has done the waltz or the foxtrot here in many years!

c. 1910-20s:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1970







1900

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1920s:... Edwards Gate - Later changed to "KABULI" gate.Located near Qissa-Khawani bazar(Story tellers).






.

1919










c. 1880s: Panorama of St John's Cathedral


----------



## ghazi52

Falak Sair Cinema, Peshawar Saddar in1964


----------



## ghazi52

Government Transport Service Stand, Peshawar Saddar in 1965

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

University road 









Edwardes College Peshawar in 1935

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1979

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Arbab Road Peshawar in 1964

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chowk Yadgar, in 1955










Pakistan & Afghanistan, guard post at border in 1970

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dame Alice Reading in 1918

The Lady Reading Hospital is located at Peshawar in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa of Pakistan. It is one of the most important post graduate medical institutes in Pakistan. 

It is also called Loye Huspatal and Gernali Huspatal. It is named after Lady Reading, the wife of the Viceroy of India, Lord Reading. It is the biggest hospital of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, providing tertiary care facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

City 1954








1925

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1912

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ashraf Khan & Nanda Bus Service Peshawar to Rawalpindi in 1939












Peshawar - Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1952 - Sarassya Gate...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

City from fort ... 1925

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1905

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1930s: A View of Nowshera Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1920
Choke yadgar ,and the centre street is sarafa bazar, and the small trees grew such big,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1904
Peshawar Balahisar Fort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1953

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Postcard depicts Prince of Wales's Peshawar visit in 1922. A Bn of the West Yorkshire Regt lined up for a salute while the dignitaries and eminent citizens of Peshawar watched. The clock in the distance is the central tower of the Town Hall (now non-existent) next to Kacheri......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1914 : Edwards College 

Edwardes College was named after herbert Edwardes, the first commissioner of Peshawar in the British Raj. The present Kabli darwaza was also named Edwardes Gate ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1905: A scene at Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Edwards College, 1934





.


1957, Saddar






.


1965


----------



## ghazi52

1913-Haji Sahib Turangzai laying foundation stone at Islamia College .....❤❤❤

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1883

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bala Hissar Fort Peshawar, Circa 1930.*

The Fortified Stronghold Of Bala Hisar, On The Site Of An Ancient Citadel, Was The Key To Peshawar And Changed Hands Many Times.

In The 16th Century The Mughal Emperor Babur Occupied And Strengthened The Fort And Laid Out The Shalimar Gardens. After The Decline Of The Mughal Empire The City Was In The Hands Of The Durranis And Later Fell To The Sikhs Under Ranjit Singh. In The 19th Century The Fort Fell To The British Who Replaced The Mud Walls with ‘Pucca’ Brick.

Aerial Photographs Taken By Royal Air Force Pilot During A Reconnaissance Mission In Northern India In The 1930's


----------



## ghazi52

Saddar









City Railway Station









Saddar, Falaksair cinema


----------



## ghazi52

An Armed Police Officer With Rifle And Full Bandoleers At Peshawar Bazaar, Circa 1957.


----------



## ghazi52

1930











1922










1915


----------



## ghazi52

The Mall Peshawar, Photograph By Randolph Bezzant Holmes, Circa 1905.









Following The 2nd Anglo-Sikh War (1848-1849) Peshawar Became A Vital Military Centre For The British In India. After The Partition Of India, Peshawar Became The Provincial Capital City Of North-West Frontier Province (Now Khyber Pakhtunkhwa), Pakistan.

From A Photograph Album Compiled By Lieutenant Hugh Stephenson Turnbull (1882-1973), 57th Wilde's Rifles (Frontier Force), Including, 'Snapshots And Views' In India And Egypt, 1903-1906.


----------



## ghazi52

Saddar, Arbab Road. 1945


----------



## ghazi52

1932


----------



## ghazi52

The Church Missionary Society established the Church Mission College in 1900 as an outgrowth of Edwardes High School, which had been founded in 1855 by the society as the first institution of western-style schooling in the northwest frontier region of what was British India. For many years the college was the only institution of higher education in the northwest frontier. Sir Herbert Edwardes was a British colonial administrator and commander whose name the college later adopted.

The first major college building, now known as the Old Hall, was built in 1910 in a Moghul style that was replicated in a number of the college's later buildings. Edwardes College was visited three times by the founder of the nation, Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, by Mahatma Gandhi, and the previous Archbishop of Canterbury, Rowan Williams. In its early years Edwardes awarded degrees through the University of Punjab; since 1952 its degrees have been awarded through the University of Peshawar.








Edwardes College Peshawar, Circa 1920's.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kuchi Bazaar


----------



## ghazi52

1953


----------



## ghazi52

British Police Watch Peshawar After Afridi Tribe Attack, June 23rd, 1930

This is the manner in which British military police kept strict vigilance over the city of Peshawar on the extreme tip of India, after frustrating attack of the Afridi. The latter a fierce tribe of mountaineers, are reported to be biding their time. The plan on aid of sympathizers within the city bounds. The Indian situation still boils.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Victoria Memorial Hall Peshawar c.1910 *
Now Peshawar Museum


----------



## ghazi52

Street Life Of Peshawar, Circa 1934.








The Sikh Restaurant With Signboard In Urdu And Punjabi "Khalsa Hotel Providing Jhatka Meat "Mahaparshad". This Street Now Has Gold Jewellers And Is Opposite Lady Reading Hospital And Bala Hissar Fort Peshawar.


----------



## ghazi52

An Aerial Photograph Of Bala Hissar Fort And Wireless Station Peshawar Taken By Royal Air Force, September 1925.


----------



## ghazi52

1930


----------



## ghazi52

Grindlays Bank Branch In Peshawar Saddar, Circa 1950's.








The historic overseas bank was established in London in 1828 as Leslie & Grindlay, agents and bankers to the British army and business community in India. Banking operations expanded to include the Indian subcontinent, the Middle East and elements of Africa and Southeast Asia.

It was styled Grindlay, Christian & Matthews in 1839, Grindlay & Co from 1843, Grindlay & Co Ltd from 1924 and Grindlays Bank Ltd in 1947 until its merger with the National Bank of India.

Captain Robert Melville Grindlay established a firm, Leslie & Grindlay, in London in 1828, to arrange passage to and from India for customers and their baggage. In time, the firm added private banking activities to its menu of services. Changes in partners caused the firm to change its name to Grindlay, Christian & Matthews in 1839 and Grindlay & Co. from 1843. Capt. R M Grindlay retired in 1852.

The firm remained based solely in London until 1854 when offices were opened at Calcutta in 1864 and then Bombay in 1865. These offices were largely autonomous, administered from London, until the local partners interests were bought out in 1908. Additional branches were opened in Simla (1912), Delhi (1923), Lahore (1924) and Peshawar (1926).

Grindlays was regarded as "pre-eminently bankers to the Indian Army" and it did little commercial banking. The failure of army bankers, Macgrigors, in 1922 and then the Alliance Bank of Simla in 1923, encouraged the Grindlays partners to seek the security of a larger organisation.

In 1924, the Bank was acquired by the National Provincial Bank, converted into a company and allowed to operate independently. When National Provincial decided to exit overseas banking in 1948, it sold Grindlays to the National Bank of India, in which it took a small share position.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Fort And Railway Line, Circa 1900.


----------



## ghazi52

Government Transport Service (GTS) Bus Stand On G.T Road Peshawar, Circa 1964 










Khyber Medical College, Circa 1954.

In 1954, the foundation stone of Khyber Medical College, as faculty of Medicine, of Peshawar University, was laid by the then Governor General of Pakistan, Mr. Ghulam Muhammad. The College started functioning in 1955 with enrollment of fifty students with meager facilities.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar 1933


----------



## ghazi52

Street View Near Government Higher Secondary School No # 2 G.T Road Hashtnagri Peshawar, 
Circa 1979.
© Noor Khan







.


----------



## ghazi52

1957


----------



## ghazi52

City 1989


----------



## ghazi52

Famous historian Toynbee in Peshawar Sadar
Date: 1954.
Courtesy: Wajid Ali Kakakhal 













1900 - 1910


----------



## ghazi52

1954
Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Silk Market in Peshawar, Pakistan.
Date: c1900-10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1964

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Grand Trunk Road Peshawar, Circa 1994.

As You Can See The Light Sky Blue Color Building Which Is Firdous Cinema. It Was Later Renamed Shabistan Cinema. The Movie Theater Has Been Pulled Down Now And A Shopping Plaza Is Being Constructed On The Site. 










1989

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An Aerial Photograph Of Bala Hissar Fort And Wireless Station Peshawar Taken By Royal Air Force, September 1925.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamia Motor Training College in Peshawar is offering the jobless youth to learn to drive for only 60 rupees.

The Manager is claiming, this is the oldest and first registered college. The hand drawn figure says, I will make you the Ford of India. This Urdu ad appeared in Pashtoon Magazine of April 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cleanliness Standards Of Peshawar City In 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bazaar Masgaran, Kasha Khwani Bazaar, Peshawar.
Once upon a time, this market was universal fame due to its talented people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wedding card of a Peshawari Sikh in 1944 to thier Muslim friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khaksar leader Allama Inayatullah Khan Mashriqi with students of Islamia College Peshawar during the 1930's.

Courtesy - Dr. Ghulam Nabi Kazi Collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Medicinal Opium Dealer, Peshawar, 1977 (c).
© Stephen G Shefflette

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Central Prison Peshawar, 1968 (c).

© Bill Barnes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1923









Visit Of Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah To Royal Air Force Station Peshawar, 1945 (c).

Standing Facing Him With a Flowing Headgear & Uniform Is Flying Officer Khan Bahadur Gulmast Khan Afridi, The Oldest Pilot Officer In The Royal Indian Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Governor West Pakistan Nawab Of Kalabagh Malik Amir Muhammad Khan at Landi Arbab Peshawar ,With The Deputy Commissioner, Nasar-Um-Minallah To Meet The Affectees Of The 1965 War, When The Indian Airforce Attacked Peshawar Airbase.

Landi Arbab Mosque was Hit By The Indian Bomb That Completely Destroyed The Mosque Damaging And Destroying The Near By Houses, The Mosque Was Rebuilt In 1966.

Courtesy - Haider Arbab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1968








Saddar








Dean's Hotel


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Fire Brigade (1920's Merry weather London Fire Truck), Peshawar, February 1966.








© Clive Ball

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Qissa Khwani Bazaar, Peshawar, 
1971-72 (c).
© James M James

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A street and old houses in the ancient neighborhood of Peshawar , whose waterfalls and wooden balconies are witness to the stories and myths of the past .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Grand Trunk Road Peshawar, Circa 1994.*

As You Can See The Light Sky Blue Color Building Which Is Firdous Cinema. It Was Later Renamed Shabistan Cinema. 

The Movie Theater Has Been Pulled Down Now And A Shopping Plaza Is Being Constructed On The Site. 

Many old cinemas like Firdous (Shabistan), Falak Sair, Palwasha, Novelty, Metro, Ishrat, Sabrina, PAF and Capital Cinema have been demolished.

The building actually wasn’t white, it used to be light sky blue... the good old days...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Dalip Kumar Visit Peshawar In 1997.*

The Late Lieutenant General Arif Bangash And His Wife With The Famous Indian Actor Yousuf Khan Infamously Known As Dulip Kumar And His Wife The Actress Saira Bano At KPK Governor House. Arif Bangash Was Then Serving As Governor Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa From 1996-1999.

Picture Courtesy - Fahad Bangash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Medical College, Circa 1954.

In 1954, the foundation stone of Khyber Medical College, as faculty of Medicine, of Peshawar University, was laid by the then Governor General of Pakistan, Mr. Ghulam Muhammad. The College started functioning in 1955 with enrollment of fifty students with meager facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Saddar, 1963


----------



## ghazi52

Qissa Khwani Bazaar Peshawar, 1971-72 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

The Gallows At Peshawar Where Ghazis Are Hung, Postcard Photo, 1910's.


----------



## ghazi52

Khaksar workers arriving in Shahi Bagh Peshawar, 1938 (c).

Khaksar was a social movement established by Allama Mashriqi in 1931 to free India from the British empire and establish a Hindu-Muslim government.


----------



## ghazi52

Kirpa Ram & Bros General Drapers & Outfitters In Peshawar Cantonment, Circa 1930. 

Stunning.Hard to believe that a showroom like this existed even then.


----------



## ghazi52

Saddar, 1917


----------



## ghazi52

1957







1968









University Town, 1968


----------



## ghazi52

Qissa Khwani Bazaar, Peshawar in 1960's









Dean's Hotel - Peshawar in late 1960's.


----------



## ghazi52

1988


----------



## ghazi52

1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

Qissa khwani bazar is still the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Men Riding In Carriage At Peshawar City, 1957 (c).

© Harrison Forman / UWM Libraries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An Aerial Photograph Of Peshawar City Taken By Royal Air Force, 1929 (c).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1972

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dentist Establishment, Qissa Khwani Bazaar, Peshawar, 1929 (c).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Water well Near Bala Hissar Fort, Peshawar, December 1976.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dean's Hotel Peshawar, 1962-64 (c).

How could anyone tear this beauty down to build a mall?
Most of the people in Pakistan have absolutely no sense or respect for their heritage and the monuments like this grand hotel in Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1990's Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1957


----------



## ghazi52

1986: ہشتنگری کا شربت فروش
Peshawar, KPK


----------



## ghazi52

Photos of Peshawar’s old Silk Market! 




















Also known as the Silk Seller’s Market (Bazaar i Abreshun Farosh), the Market and the Silk trade of Peshawar were mainly regulated by Kashmiri traders. 

Peshawar had an active population of atleast 9000 Kashmiris in the early 1900s.


----------



## ghazi52

Deputy Commissioner's Car, Peshawar, 1940 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

Dentist Establishment, Qissa Khwani Bazaar, Peshawar, 1929 (c).










Abdul Karim Wax Works & Skins Marchant, Peshawar Saddar, 1929 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Liaquat Ali Khan Inaugurating The Peshawar University, October 1950.











Islamia College Peshawar, Circa 1910's - 20's.








Front View Of The Main Building Of Pakistan Forest Institute Peshawar, Circa 1960's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Masjid Qasim Ali Khan Peshawar, 1978 (c).







The Qasim Ali Khan Mosque is a 17th-century mosque in Peshawar, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province Of Pakistan. Located in Qissa Khwani Bazaar, Mohallah Baqir Shah. The mosque was built during Emperor Aurangzeb's reign (1658 to 1707), by Qasim Ali Khan, a news writer and administrator in the government of Kabul. The mosque is situated in the Misgaran Qissa Khwani Bazaar.

Its creation story is deeply rooted in mythology. The legend has been passed down through generations of residents, creating a conflict amongst scholars and historians concerning the real builders' identities. Another contender includes the engineer that provided its name, Qasim Ali Khan. He was the first to lay a road through the Khyber Pass and was later appointed governor of Kabul and Peshawar.

Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa's residents invariably begin and end fasting according to an announcement made by the mosque's khateeb – lately Muhammad Shahabuddin Popalzai (6th Khateeb of the Popalzai family).

Shahabuddin’s uncle Abdur Rahim Popalzai II was one of the more documented Popalzais. Born in the 1890s, he took part in the Khilafat Movement in his teens.

Mufti Abdur Rahim Popalzai II published a journal by the name of Sarfaroosh and was part of the freedom movement against the British. Upon his death in 1944, his younger brother also known as Mufti, Sarhad Mufti Muhammad Abdul Qayyum Popalzai (1911–1983) took the mantle.

He was also a part of various national and international movements including the freedom movement -Tahreek-e-Tahaffuz Khatm-e-Nubuwwat. He was also the companion of Ameer Shariat Syed Attaullah Shah Bukhari, Moulana Ghulam Ghous Hazarvi and Moulana Syed Gul Badshah before passing it on.

© Noor Mohammad Khan 





Khyber Bazaar Peshawar, 1978-79 (c)









Mohallah Khudadad, Qissa Khwani Bazaar, Peshawar, 1978 (c).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bala Hissar Fort Peshawar, Circa 1905.






The site was a royal residence of the Durrani dynasty of Afghanistan and was subsequently developed as a fortress by Sikh and British engineers. 

Peshawar was a commercial hub on the trade routes between India and Central Asia.

Following the 2nd Sikh War (1848-1849) Peshawar became a vital military centre for the British in India. 

After the Partition of India, Peshawar became the provincial capital city of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A view of the guarded Stong Room at the Treasury in Peshawar.
Date: 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar city, jewelers shop .1940
Courtesy: Raja Aamir Aslam Khan


----------



## CatSultan

Am I the only who can't see any of these pictures because of 404 from the server when trying to get the jpeg


----------



## ghazi52

CatSultan said:


> Am I the only who can't see any of these pictures because of 404 from the server when trying to get the jpeg


Previously it was a problem, But I think they resolved it, after having Forum updated..


----------



## CatSultan

ghazi52 said:


> Previously it was a problem, But I think they resolved it, after having Forum updated..


Yeah, I can see them now


----------



## ghazi52

Caravan Resting Serai At Peshawar, 1905-06 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

1950's


----------



## ghazi52

Cap maker, Qissa Khwani Bazaar, Peshawar, 1981 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

1963-Peshawar University


----------



## ghazi52

1955, Chowk Yadgar






..


----------



## ghazi52

Bala Hissar Fort 1930's,.....






..


----------



## ghazi52

Islamia college and it's Masjid.

1940's







1923..........................


----------



## ghazi52

Government Transport Services buses operated in Peshawar in 1953..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Club..








Shuba Bazzar









1957


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,







A group photo of men with turbans in the marketplace in Peshawar.








View of the principal street of Peshawar on a holiday.
Year: 1890's


1920


----------



## ghazi52

1917, Bala Hasar fort....







1890's


----------



## ghazi52

Shop keeper 1979 .. 







A Narrow Street In The Qissa Khwani Bazaar, Peshawar, North-West Frontier, September 1979.


----------



## ghazi52

Qissa Kuahni, 1971









1974 vegetable market


----------



## ghazi52

City area..
Bazaar-e-Misgran (Copper-smith's Bazaar), Peshawar.
Year: c1910


----------



## ghazi52

Chia gram...


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Bazaar, 1978


----------



## ghazi52

Firdous Cinema, 1964..


----------



## ghazi52

,,..,,.,.
General View Of Peshawar Looking Towards Khyber, 1860-80 (c).






Photograph Showing A Topographical View Of Peshawar, Pakistan, Containing Roads Lined By Fences And Trees, With The Christian Church Of St John At Centre; The Mountains Of The Khyber Pass, Covered In Snow In The Distance.


----------



## ghazi52

Saddar, 1950, so peaceful.....


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Qissa Khwani Bazaar, Peshawar, 1966-67 (c).

© Kent Gratteau


----------



## ghazi52

1978


----------



## ghazi52

1970's








Saddar 1963..








City 1960's


----------



## ghazi52

Stadium Chowk, Saddar .. 1997








Shehnai Masjid Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stadium Chowk, Saddar 1984...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
1987, GT Road through City area...








Lansdowne Theatre "Falak Sair Cinema" In Peshawar Saddar, 1997 (c).







The Lansdowne Theatre, Named The Falak Sair, Was A Mixture Of Gothic And Oriental Architecture, Intricate Stonework And Floral Tiles, Masonry And Woodwork. This Grand Historic Building Was Sadly Demolished In Peshawar Saddar In 2007 To Build A Shopping Plaza.
© Bernard Perusse


----------



## ghazi52

City, 1994,, Grand Trunk Road, 
The Light Sky Blue Color Building Which Is Famous Firdous Cinema. It Was Later Renamed Shabistan Cinema.
The Movie Theater Has Been Pulled Down Now And A Shopping Plaza Is Being Constructed On The Site.







Firdous Cinema Peshawar, screening a new movie, 1964.


----------

